# Diamotaceous Earth for Dogs



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

We found a flea on Brew today, so off we went to our favorite natural pet store in search of a chemical-free option. 
We found a powder called Diamotaceous Earth, which can be used as a flea repellent/treatment and also ingested to treat parasites. The owner of the store told us more about it and apparently she uses it on all her animals (dogs, cats, goats, chickens,) has fed it to her chickens to treat parasites, and her mother has even ingested it to rid herself of blood pressure and cholesterol issues lol. She said that it was originally used in gardens to get rid of bugs there and she supposed that's how it ended up being marketed for flea treatments. 
Anyways, we were happy to find something chemical free and extra safe for Brewster. I applied some to him after his bath today and I'll update you guys after 72 hours (we're supposed to allow that long for it to work.)
Has anyone else tried this powder for flea treatment?


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I have not (we have no fleas or really bugs like that where we live) but I know people who swear by it back east and in California. A lot of people put it in the in furniture/under rugs/in the garden to control bugs too.

Just a word of warning- they sell DE for use in pools that is not food grade and is not safe to eat/inhale. So stick with either food grade DE or the stuff you got at the pet store. Even the food grade stuff it is not advised for you or your pets to inhale the powder. I know people use it topically so a little must get inhaled, but you just don't want to be sucking in plumes of it.


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

I was introduced to it when I started raising chickens last summer. Honestly I wouldn't use it on my dogs. Just because it says that it is dangerous to inhale (I have to wear a mask when I dust my chicken coop/bedding so that they won't get fleas/mites). I am not a big fan of using it on my Chickens for the same reason. But there really isn't much else you can do to avoid mites/fleas on chickens and it DOES work. 

It's really down to personal preference. I know lots of farmers that like you said use it not only on their chickens/fowl but their dogs, cats, goats ect.


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

doginthedesert said:


> I have not (we have no fleas or really bugs like that where we live) but I know people who swear by it back east and in California. A lot of people put it in the in furniture/under rugs/in the garden to control bugs too.
> 
> Just a word of warning- they sell DE for use in pools that is not food grade and is not safe to eat/inhale. So stick with either food grade DE or the stuff you got at the pet store. Even the food grade stuff it is not advised for you or your pets to inhale the powder. I know people use it topically so a little must get inhaled, but you just don't want to be sucking in plumes of it.


Okay, thanks for the words of warning. We used quite a small amount on him and I'm pretty sure the type we bought is fairly safe-- it's made by Lumino and is geared specifically for dogs and cats, plus it's organic.


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

LaceyBlue said:


> I was introduced to it when I started raising chickens last summer. Honestly I wouldn't use it on my dogs. Just because it says that it is dangerous to inhale (I have to wear a mask when I dust my chicken coop/bedding so that they won't get fleas/mites). I am not a big fan of using it on my Chickens for the same reason. But there really isn't much else you can do to avoid mites/fleas on chickens and it DOES work.
> 
> It's really down to personal preference. I know lots of farmers that like you said use it not only on their chickens/fowl but their dogs, cats, goats ect.


The packaging we bought doesn't say anything about it being dangerous to inhale.. Perhaps this is an extra safe version? It is organic and made for pets. Either way, I feel better about it than regular chemicals


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

There are different types of Diamotaceous Earth. The one you want to use is the one that is food grade, which it sounds like that's the one you got. I used this on my first Chi in the past and it worked great. I just sprinkled some on her back and rubbed it all over into her fur. No side effects and it did kill the fleas. I also sprinkled it all over the carpets and let it set for a couple hours, then vacuumed it up. Honestly, if you think about what expensive topical flea medicines like Advantage and Frontline are made of, and the fact that we aren't even supposed to let it come in contact with our skin, this stuff is way more safe. People even ingest it as a dietary supplement. Supposedly it's supposed to detoxify your body and help lower cholesterol. After learning about its health benefit claims, I even mixed a little in water and drank it before putting it on my Chi, LOL. I was fine.


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> There are different types of Diamotaceous Earth. The one you want to use is the one that is food grade, which it sounds like that's the one you got. I used this on my first Chi in the past and it worked great. I just sprinkled some on her back and rubbed it all over into her fur. No side effects and it did kill the fleas. I also sprinkled it all over the carpets and let it set for a couple hours, then vacuumed it up. Honestly, if you think about what expensive topical flea medicines like Advantage and Frontline are made of, and the fact that we aren't even supposed to let it come in contact with our skin, this stuff is way more safe. People even ingest it as a dietary supplement. Supposedly it's supposed to detoxify your body and help lower cholesterol. After learning about its health benefit claims, I even mixed a little in water and drank it before putting it on my Chi, LOL. I was fine.


Yes, the kind I bought is organic and food-grade quality. Your experience is definitely making me feel a bit better 
That's exactly why I don't want to use the usual flea treatments, because of the chemicals. I mean, I abstain from using chemical-laden things on myself, so I figure Brewster should get the same courtesy since he doesn't even have a choice in the matter.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

chaiteahuahua said:


> Yes, the kind I bought is organic and food-grade quality. Your experience is definitely making me feel a bit better
> That's exactly why I don't want to use the usual flea treatments, because of the chemicals. I mean, I abstain from using chemical-laden things on myself, so I figure Brewster should get the same courtesy since he doesn't even have a choice in the matter.


I am the same way! I would definitely recommend Diatomaceous Earth based on my experience. In case you don't know how it works, it clings to the fleas and absorbs the moisture from their outer layer, dehydrating them and eventually killing them. It works on other insects and bugs too. I even used it around the doorways and windows for spiders. I think this is the reason you are not supposed to breathe it in much, because it will stick to anything moist like the lining of your airway and lungs. So I assume that could cause irritation. I never wore a mask when applying it, but I applied it gently so it wouldn't make a giant cloudy mess.


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Chiming in to add...I've used the food grade DE for my yard when a canine guest brought fleas. Even though I'm not sure anything was even in the yard we never had a problem. And my sister takes some with milk everyday. Just found this out recently so I don't know how long she's been taking it. 
Diatomaceous Earth - Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth Health Benefits


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> I am the same way! I would definitely recommend Diatomaceous Earth based on my experience. In case you don't know how it works, it clings to the fleas and absorbs the moisture from their outer layer, dehydrating them and eventually killing them. It works on other insects and bugs too. I even used it around the doorways and windows for spiders. I think this is the reason you are not supposed to breathe it in much, because it will stick to anything moist like the lining of your airway and lungs. So I assume that could cause irritation. I never wore a mask when applying it, but I applied it gently so it wouldn't make a giant cloudy mess.


I'm glad someone else is, too!

I was reading about how it works online and it actually kinda wigs me out, eep. But it makes sense. 

Yeah, I applied it to Brew pretty lightly so I don't think a mask would be very appropriate. The package actually didn't say to wear one, either.


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

Bianca00 said:


> Chiming in to add...I've used the food grade DE for my yard when a canine guest brought fleas. Even though I'm not sure anything was even in the yard we never had a problem. And my sister takes some with milk everyday. Just found this out recently so I don't know how long she's been taking it.
> Diatomaceous Earth - Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth Health Benefits


Thanks for the in-depth link!


----------

